# Funny Clever Humane Society ad for cats



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

This is too funny. New models...still with that new kitten smell! 

YouTube - WHS - Kitty Midnight Madness


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

"If we can't find you a cat you LOVE, we'll GIVE you a F***ing dog" ROFL!!! OMG, that was great!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hilarious!:rofl:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

:rofl: that was great!


----------

